# Need help finding a bottom feeder.



## jrmasterbreeder (Feb 12, 2008)

Any small fish, 2 in. or less that eat crud off the bottom of the tank?
Any suggestions at all?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I have a few Akysis catfish available, they max out around 2-2.5". Look similar to Asian bumblebee cats, except they're brown instead of yellow.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

cory cats or burmese border loaches


----------



## jrmasterbreeder (Feb 12, 2008)

Whats the average price for the Cory Cats or the Loaches?
And where can i find them?
I have no problem going to my local petsmart and looking.
Almost everyone in the fish section knows their stuff.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

what exactly do you mean by crud?


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Cory cats can range from $3.00 to $20.00 depending on type. I like the Bronze and Pepperd Corys. When you say "crud" I hope you mean old food, if you mean poop. They don't eat it. You will need to have fairly loose gravel so the Corydoras doesn't hurt their mouths. But as long as it isn't hard packed you should be fine. And if you want you can take a small stick or spoon or even you finger and move the gravel if it looks packed. And you will need to feed them even though they eat of the bottom. The Corys will eat Flakes, Shimp Pellets, and Algae wafers. And Petco, Petsmart, Walmart, and any other places that sell fish.

Matt


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Loaches and most Corydoras grow larger than 2", and really should be kept in groups. Dwarf or pygmy Cory cats aren't often available at PetSmart, though the bronze and albino's are pretty common.


----------



## jrmasterbreeder (Feb 12, 2008)

Thats the thing, I dont have much room left in my tank.
It's a 10 gallon and I've recently planted it.
I have the following in the tank already:

1 Ghost Catfish (He's doing good, even though he's alone. he was a rescue by accident)
5 Serpae Tetras
2 Mystery Snails
2 Otocinclus 

I am running two 10 G filters so water quality is beyond great.
I test it every week.
And the live plants also do loads of good.
I just want something that an eat the old food off the bottom.
Sorry for not specifying.
I need something that can be by itself or with another one.
I can keep the water quality up and well for the fish.
I never really have had problems with my water... even as a beginner.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

with that stock i would avoid the corys since u will need multiple but a burmese border loach gets around 3" i believe and sidthimunkis only get around 2" if u can find a place that has them.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

sorry to hound a point but i just wanted to say, if by crud you mean leftover food from other inhabitants then bottomfeeders will clean it up, if by crud you mean fish poop etc then no nothing eats that.

The only reason im saying this is because I have seen many people before asking about fish that eat poop.


----------



## jrmasterbreeder (Feb 12, 2008)

Again... I meant old food.
I decided to get two Corys.
I read on multiple sites that two or more is good.


----------



## livefishcam (Nov 1, 2010)

i have a ace talking cat fish that cleans the stones but also cleans up neons very well too :chair:


----------



## Ironhead (Dec 7, 2007)

*bottom feeder*

If those snails won't eat it, cories won't either...they are NOT "crud eaters"
They require a good balanced diet...try LESS food and do water changes more frequently...vacuum open areas of gravel (do not disturb plant roots)

Feed every other day for a while...then only what the fish will eat in a few minutes...:fish:


Ironhead


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

depends what you mean by "crud" and that will be what decides.


----------

